# No Internet After Changing Wi-Fi Settings



## Scribner (Dec 23, 2019)

I recently changed my security settings on my Wi-Fi network from WPA to WPA2. I kept the network's name and password the same. However, the new settings prevent FreeBSD from connecting to the network. How do I fix this? Preferably, I'd like to have FreeBSD find the network and network settings automatically, so I'm not having to find network information and enter it manually.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 24, 2019)

Run wpa_supplicant(8) by hand with the `-d` option. That will give you lots of debug output and you can see why and where it's failing.


----------



## Scribner (Jan 7, 2020)

Thanks, SirDice. I'm a noob, so I need a little more help. Do I run `# wpa_supplicant -d` or `% wpa_supplicant -d` (note the command prompts for root and a regular user)? I also probably won't understand any of the output. Is there any way I can just forget the network and connect to the network again (with WPA2)? That might be easier for me.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 8, 2020)

Scribner said:


> Do I run  # wpa_supplicant -d or  % wpa_supplicant -d (note the command prompts for root and a regular user)?


It normally runs as a daemon in the background on the root account. So if you want to start it by hand you have to do this as root too.


----------



## Scribner (Mar 1, 2020)

I just tried the Internet on my FreeBSD computer (where I am typing this) for the first time in a couple months, and it works. Do you know why this would be, since I never changed my Wi-Fi password on this computer? Should I still run `# wpa_supplicant -d` on this computer? Is there anything else I should do, such as updating the Wi-Fi password?


----------

